# 2.5 HOLDING BACK AT AROUND 120 MPH ???? THX FOR THE LOWERIN HELP.



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

HEYYYYY GUYS.. THANKS FOR THE ALL THE HELP ON HOW TO LOWER MY ALTIMA FOR THOSE 18 INCH SE-R RIMS TO LOOK NICE.. I WENT WITH THE EIBACH 1.8 INCH DROP ALL AROUND WITH THE INGALLS 2 CAMBER KIT.. MY CAR RIDES,HANDLES AND LOOKS SICKK..!!!

WELL I PUT ON THE RIMS FOR TWO DAYS BUT I TOOK THEM OFF BECAUSE THOSE TIRES JUST AREN'T GOOD IN THE SNOW.. AND I JUST DON'T FEEL LIKE RUINING THE BEAUTIFUL RIMS..

BUT.. MY QUESTION IS... 
I HAVE A BUNCH OF STUFF IN THE CAR BUT NOTHING MUCH PERFORMANCE WISE OTHER THAN A MAGNAFLOW EXHAUST AND A NISMO CAI.. SO WAT DO YOU GUYS THINK IS THE BEST LITTLE PERFORMANCE ADD-ON OUT THERE FOR THE 2.5 ?? 
OH AND ALSO ANYONE NOTICE THAT THE 2.5 STARTS TO HOLD BACK AT AROUND 115-120 MPH ??? I DON'T KNOW IF IT JUST MINE.. OR IT'S ALL THE 2.5's PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS SOME SORT OF GOVERNOR OR ANYTHING THAT CAN BE DONE ABOUT IT.. IF IT IS LIMITED TO 120 OR 125 ETC... BECAUSE THAT IS JUST ANNOYING..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

pls read up man. there are a few stickies on performance parts you can add to your 2.5. there is a governor on the 2.5 that kicks in around 120.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks alot coco.. i did read some of those threads.. but wat do you think is the best bang for ur buck.. other than a cai.. and a question about that governor.. stillen has that QR pro that manges the fuel/air ration..what do you think about that.. ?? .. is there anyone out there.. that can get that governor taken out or reprogrammed ???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it's aerodynamic drag mainly. if you are looking for top end like that, camshafts will help you most of all as will a 4-1 header.


----------



## jimbojet916 (Jan 26, 2006)

theres a governor on the altima for a reason because the stock tires will get shredded if u go past 120 but since u have other tires (hopefully performance) then theres is a japanese chip that takes off the governor but im not sure where sorry


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

def. bridgestone potenza s03 pole pos. z rated.


----------

